# for those who airbrush



## crappie1962 (Apr 18, 2010)

wife purchased a 6 gun airbrush station for me for Christmas. This is totally new for me so of course I have just a few questions. What is the best type of paint to learn with? I was looking into the createx paints at Pat Cattans. Would that be good enough to start out with. I plan on spraying mostly blades and spoons then once i get good enough move onto lures. After painting is complete what type of clear sealer should I use. I was thinking of lining everything up as close as possible and shooting everything with a clear that comes out of a spray can.Would that be ok? Figured it would spray a wider pattern and be able to be put on heavier with less coats. What pressure should I spray with. Blades will be sz. 4-6. Is it good practice to spray a white undercoat under the flourescent colors first? Had a guy who does t-shirts say it makes the colors pop. I would like to have all my supplies purchaced before Christmas that way I can toy around with it that evening.So anything that a beginner needs to know I need to know..ha ha. Thanks for any info guys! I do appreciate it. I don't want to trash to many blades before I get descent results.Also do I just use hot water to clean up with?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes Createx should be fine for you....As for the top coat, its going to depend on what sort of durability you're looking for. Your best/strongest results will come from using an epoxy top coating such as Envirotex or ex-74. The spray lacquer clear will work also, but chips way easier. If you ask me, for blade baits, spinners or spoons; I use the spray just because its quicker easier and way less work. 

Your airbrush buddy was exactly right! I always prep surfaces with a white base coat before I begin painting which makes your colors pop alot more.....Good Luck with your new hobby!


----------

